# Neulich in Golgatha 10X



## Akrueger100 (25 März 2016)




----------



## comatron (26 März 2016)

Wer ist bloß auf den Spruch "Frohe Ostern" gekommen ?


----------



## Marco2 (29 März 2016)

*Warum fehlt Mohammed ??....bloß weil er Terrorist war ??*


----------

